# مخطط فلتي دور واحد وارجوا ابداء ارائكم ومقترحاتكم



## كابريس02 (21 يوليو 2010)

http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2010/7/21/photo/072110110735yi6aqet0bhd12n5mbb.jpg


----------



## كابريس02 (22 يوليو 2010)

مافيه احد يرد وين المهندسين واصحاب الخبره


----------



## بنت معمار (22 يوليو 2010)

انا شايفه انو كويس بس مجلس الرجال محتاج لباب وافضل يكون داخل اللوبي ومستودع المطبخ كبير شوي بلنسبه للمطبخ نفسه.


----------



## كابريس02 (22 يوليو 2010)

بنت معمار قال:


> انا شايفه انو كويس بس مجلس الرجال محتاج لباب وافضل يكون داخل اللوبي ومستودع المطبخ كبير شوي بلنسبه للمطبخ نفسه.


 
يشرفني مرورك
بالنسبه للمجلس له باب ولاكن نسينا وضعه بالصوره 
اما المستودع فهو للمواد الغذائيه والطبخ والغسيل


----------



## Abu Hammad (23 يوليو 2010)

جميل و لكن صالة المعيشة تحتاج الى اضاءة وتهوية أكثر وأكبر... والى الأمام ..شكرا"


----------



## قيصر الأكاسرة (23 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز اتمنى لك التوفيق على هذا التخطيط الجيد لكن اسمح لي ببعض الملاحظات

كما هو موضح بتخطيطك ان صالة الطعام يمكن الدخول لها فقط من الداخل اي من صاله المعيشة

هذي يعني وحسب ردك على الاخت بنت معماري انوه هناك باب من المفترض يكون لمجلس الرجال ويفتح

على صالة المعيشة ويتم دخول الرجال الى صالة الطعام عن طريق غرفة المعيشة 

هذا امر عادي لكن المشكلة ان غرفة النساء ليس لها باب بل مدخل كبير وسيتم مرور الرجال عبر الصالة 

والحريم جالسين ما قيه باب يسترهم .

ولكن اشكرك واهنيك على التصميم الجيد للفلة وتقبل وجهة نظري


----------



## كابريس02 (23 يوليو 2010)

abu hammad قال:


> جميل و لكن صالة المعيشة تحتاج الى اضاءة وتهوية أكثر وأكبر... والى الأمام ..شكرا"


 
ياليت يكون لها تهويه بس كيف انا تعمدت تكبير الصاله لأنها روح البيت والجلوس حيكون فيها


----------



## كابريس02 (23 يوليو 2010)

قيصر الأكاسرة قال:


> اخي العزيز اتمنى لك التوفيق على هذا التخطيط الجيد لكن اسمح لي ببعض الملاحظات
> 
> كما هو موضح بتخطيطك ان صالة الطعام يمكن الدخول لها فقط من الداخل اي من صاله المعيشة
> 
> ...


 
بالنسبه للمجلس له باب من الدخل الرئيس على طول وقسم الرجال منعزل كليا عن داخل البيت واشكرك على ملاحظاتك


----------



## حسن مشهور (30 يوليو 2010)

الأخ/ كابريس 2 المحترم
هذا مقترح متواضع لبعض التعديلات التي اراها ضرورية ولكم الخيار الأخير بالطبع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (30 يوليو 2010)

أهلاً بك أخي كابريس
الارض لديك متسعه ويمكن استغلالها بشكل أفضل ،، ومع ان إتجاه الشمال لم يكن واضحا ،، الا ان صالة المعيشة وهي المكان الاكثر إستغلالا وإستخداما من قبل العائلة يجب ان يطل على الفناء المتسع الذي يمكن ان يكن مزروعا وبذلك تتوفر الاضاءة الطبيعية لروح البيت كما ذكرت بالاضافة الى التهوية والإطلالة الجميلة ،، ما يُطل على الفناء في حالتنا الراهنة هو مجلس النساء الذي يمكن ان يستغل في اوقات متفرقه وقليلة وفي الغالب يُستعاظ بالصالة عنه ،، وكذلك غرفة النوم الرئيسية ،، بالنسبة لفصل لإستخدامات فهو ليس واضحا ،، منطقة النوم ومنطقة المعيشة ومناطق الاستقبال والخدمة ،، النوم يظهر متداخلا ع المعيشة وهو ما يمكن ان يولد إزعاجا عندما تتداخل الاستخدامات. 

التصميم يوضح ان من قام به ليس معماري او أنه معماري مبتدئ ،، انظر الى إصلاح الملاحظات في اللمسات التي اضافها اخونا المعماري حسن ، بدأت تشاهد لمسات معمارية فيها فصل في مناطق الاستخدام ، وتجميع الاستخدامات المتممة لبعض ، وإهتمام بالفتحات والتهوية والحركة ، وهكذا ، بقي ملاحظة على تعديلات المهندس حسن وهي الصالة الرئيسية التي تقضي فيها العائلة جُل وقتها ،، تمنيت لو كانت بشكل أفضل ومطله على الخارج للتهوية والانارة والمنظر الجميل. 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## حسن مشهور (30 يوليو 2010)

الأخ العزيز/ فيصل المحترم
أتفق معك تماماً في تحفظاتك على توزيع الفراغات ووضع البيت داخل قطعة الأرض .
لقد حاولت - في ظل غياب الكثير من معطيات المشروع - الإلتزام قدر الإمكان بالمساحة الأصلية وعدم الخروج عن حدود المخطط ، والذي فرضته ربما فكرة مستقبلية للأخ/ كابريس لإستغلال الأرض .
لا أدعي بأن التعديلات التي إقترحتها هي الأمثل ، فلدي العديد من التحفظات على التصميم ، ولكنها بداية قد يستفيد منها الأخ/ كابريس .
مع جزيل شكري​


----------



## ahmed_d (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أحيي تعديلات م مشهور من تأكيد المداخل وتحقيق الخصوصيه
اقترح 
-إضافه حمام ومغاسل لمجلس النساء 
- استغلال الردود الامامي الزائد لتوسيع الردود الخلفي لخدمه الغرفه الخلفيه(كعمل تراس لها مثلا) ويمكن جعل الردود كما هو بمنطقه المطبخ لتوسيعه
- يمكن عمل sky leight في سقف الصاله العائليه لتحقيق الاضاءه والتهويه الطبيعيه .
واقول للاخ كابريس محاوله جيده 
وحاول في تصميم اي مبني عمل اسكتشات ل:
- شبكه المناطق المجمعه للعناصر
- شبكه العلاقات بين جميع العناصر المكونه للمنطقه سواء علاقه مباشره ( مثل ما فعله م مشهور بين المطبخ والطعام) أو غير مباشره او عدم وجود علاقه .
وتقبل مروري 
وفقك الله


----------



## العضوالذهبي (31 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة التصميم مو حلو كتير
والصالة (صالة العائلة) كبيرة وبدون فائده لأن تفتح عليها أبواب كتيرة ولذلك لن تكون مريحة كغرفة معيشة
ولذلك أنصحك أن تشوف تعديل مناسب كما بينه لك المهندس حسن
وبالتوفيق


----------



## AHWAL (31 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع...


----------



## كابريس02 (31 يوليو 2010)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ/ كابريس 2 المحترم
> هذا مقترح متواضع لبعض التعديلات التي اراها ضرورية ولكم الخيار الأخير بالطبع


الف شكر على التصميم ويعطيك العافيه 
انا اسكن في مدينة جده والارض في مدينة الطائف وبعد مشاورات الأقارب اشاروا علي ببناءها استراحه لقلة تواجدي فيها واستثمارها ايضا ان اردت واريد منك المشوره والتصميم المبدئ غرفة نوم ومجلس نساء ومطبخ صغير امريكي على الصاله وقسم رجال مجلس وطعام وتكون معزوله واكرر شكري لك


----------



## عبد القادر مرجان (31 يوليو 2010)

تصميم جميل ولكنة معقد قليلا 
شكرا


----------



## حسن مشهور (1 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ/ كابريس 2 المحترم
لا شكر على واجب .. ونصيحتي لك أن تعهد بهذا الموضوع لمهندس معماري محترف ، وما أكثرهم بمدينة جدة .
أرفق فكرة للإستراحة التي ترغب في بناؤها ، وأقترح بناء إثنتان منها بهدف الإستثمار ، إذا كان ذلك ممكناً من حيث شروط نسبة التطوير المسموح بها في هذه المنطقة .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## rakan22 (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
تعديل الاخ حسن مشهور مناسب , مع ملاحظة وضع الصالة من الانسب ان تكون جانبية ليتم الاستفادة منها


----------



## كابريس02 (4 أغسطس 2010)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ/ كابريس 2 المحترم
> لا شكر على واجب .. ونصيحتي لك أن تعهد بهذا الموضوع لمهندس معماري محترف ، وما أكثرهم بمدينة جدة .
> أرفق فكرة للإستراحة التي ترغب في بناؤها ، وأقترح بناء إثنتان منها بهدف الإستثمار ، إذا كان ذلك ممكناً من حيث شروط نسبة التطوير المسموح بها في هذه المنطقة .
> وبالتوفيق


 
يعطيك العافيه اخي حسن وماقصرت


----------



## حسن مشهور (11 أكتوبر 2010)

في الحقيقة لا أعرف كيف لم أنتبه لفكرة الإستثمار المنشورة أعلاه . فليست لها علاقة بالموضوع بالمرة .
يبدو أنني وضعتها بالخطأ ... السن له أحكام .
أرفق الفكرة لتتسق مع الموضوع . وعذراً


----------



## البيلسان البيضاء (11 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك العافيه بس مو شايفه درج للطابق العلوي السطح وهدا شي ضروري


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

